# (UK) UK Field Trial Champion Brackenbird Minnow



## Tibeagundogs

*Robin Watson of Tibea Gundogs has available frozen semen from Field Trial Champion Brackenbird Minnow. Minnow is a fox red labrador dog who is dna tested clear of Gpra and CNM. He is hip scored and has a current clear eye certificate.
I am able to export semen directly to your reproduction centre.
Each mating is £500 GBP and export costs on top of these.

Minnow is producing quality progeny and he is a hip improver, he is also producing clear elbows in his progeny.*


----------

